# SHARK! oh and other fish...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Headed down to Flamingo today for the first time in months. Awesome tide IMHO and ok wind. I was surprised how quiet the park was today.

Totaled three sharks, one poon (80-90lb range) two reds, two trout and assorted non-glamor species. 

Tried to snap shots of the fish. After I almost dropped my Nikon D80 in the drink I put the camera away. It's hard to take pictures of big fish by myself.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

the only other picture of the day.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Nice to see you in the fishing reports again.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

You fish?  Nice work Jan. A solo trip huh?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm amazed you were even able to get out and fish!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Two things that will kill your free time fishing... Become a guide... run a fishing/boating website. 

It'll be a couple weeks till I can get back on the water so a trip to Flamingo is always cherished. 

Yes a solo trip.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice to see a contribution to the fishing report section from cap'n jan pictures or not..... [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] glad you were able to break free from the grips of the forum for a little r&r


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea, it's pretty bad when your wife tells you "Shut off the computer, get out of the house and go fishing already for Pete's sake!" 

I love my wife!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Yea, it's pretty bad when your wife tells you "Shut off the computer, get out of the house and go fishing already for Pete's sake!"
> 
> I love my wife!


 she wouldnt happen to have a sister thats single would she ?  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm also glad to hear you're fishing for a change. Sounds like you caught a good variety too.  Btw, a camera mount really helps with those solo shots.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> she wouldnt happen to have a sister thats single would she ?  ;D


She has a sister... but no she's not single.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > she wouldnt happen to have a sister thats single would she ?  ;D
> 
> 
> She has a sister... but no she's not single.


 [smiley=shucks.gif].... well glad you found a keeper just the same [smiley=rockin.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sharks in shallow water,
one of the best things about fishing Flamingo!

[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

except when they're munching all your precious snook and tarpon baits. :'(

good to see you wet a line Jan.


----------

